# 2003 350Z paint peeling off



## Wags (May 26, 2005)

Has anyone had problems with the paint peeling off of the front bumper? My paint, all around the grille area is just peeling off like crazy. Is something like this covered under warranty? It is along the whole length of the grille area, and peeling downwards, about 1/2 to 1 inch already. The paint is just flaking off.


Thanks,

Wags


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Wags said:


> Has anyone had problems with the paint peeling off of the front bumper? My paint, all around the grille area is just peeling off like crazy. Is something like this covered under warranty? It is along the whole length of the grille area, and peeling downwards, about 1/2 to 1 inch already. The paint is just flaking off.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


read your warranty to see if it covers paint. It shouldn't be peeling. Now getting chips is common, but not all the paint pealing. Do you have a Bra, because i know they damage paint a lot.


----------



## Wags (May 26, 2005)

psuLemon,

No bra, just paint coming off! I just got it back from the dealer (power window motor replaced, and had to get keys made), and he is trying to tell me that it's caused by rocks hitting it. These must be some pretty smart rocks to only hit along a strip that is about 24" wide, and along a top edge. I'm going to go in and talk to them, as that is what they told my daughter when she picked up the car.

Wags


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Wags said:


> psuLemon,
> 
> No bra, just paint coming off! I just got it back from the dealer (power window motor replaced, and had to get keys made), and he is trying to tell me that it's caused by rocks hitting it. These must be some pretty smart rocks to only hit along a strip that is about 24" wide, and along a top edge. I'm going to go in and talk to them, as that is what they told my daughter when she picked up the car.
> 
> Wags


a rock wouldn't take that much off..... i call :bs: it was a bad paintjob probably or if you didn't take care of the paint. then chips will spread.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

BS the dealer should stand behind it. Rock will dent the urethane bumper cover so unless the eniter bare area has little knicks from rocks he is full of crap.


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

Your warranty information for 2003 Nissan vehicles can be downloaded at:


http://www.nissanusa.com/m/cma/i/200/2003_Wrnty.pdf


You can call Nissan directly at 1800 NISSAN 1 to assist you with any warranty claim you are trying to have your dealer assist you with.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

THIS IS THE SECTION IN REGARDS TO CORROSION... MAY HELP YOU


WHAT IS COVERED
Nissan warrants to the first retail purchaser (“Original
Repairing Vehicle Owner”), that Nissan will
either repair or replace the Genuine Nissan Outer
Sheet Metal Panels you install or have installed on
your Nissan vehicle should the purchased panels
develop inside out rust-through corrosion perforation.
Replacement sheet metal panels must be
installed on vehicles owned and operated in the
United States and Canada. Nissan warrants to the
Original Repairing Vehicle Owner that the replacement
and refinishing of panels will be carried out at
no cost to the Original Repairing Vehicle Owner
subject to the exclusions listed.

WHAT IS NOT COVERED
This warranty becomes void when damage results from:
1. Accidents, collision, faulty installation, or any alteration
to the panel, panels, or vehicle that could be reasonably
expected to affect the performance of the covered
panels.
2. Environmental pollution or conditions, including acid
rain, hail, or lightning.
3. Vehicle neglect, abuse, or use of the vehicle for unintended
purposes.
4. Stone chips, scratches, or other paint damage that
lead to surface rust damage.
5. Cleaning and polishing agents, chemicals, and solvents,
including improper undercoating or use of
other rust prevention materials.

WHAT YOU MUST DO
The purchaser must present the Nissan Lifetime
Replacement Panel Corrosion Warranty Form, original
receipts and/or repair orders, and personal
identification to a Nissan dealership in order to
invoke this warranty. The dealership will then
authorize the replacement of the panels at a Nissan
dealership’s collision repair shop or an independent
collision repair shop.

WHAT NISSAN WILL DO
Nissan will pay for the cost of the repair, including parts,
labor, paint, and supplies necessary to repair or replace and
refinish the panels purchased.
The repair may be completed at an authorized Nissan
dealership’s collision repair shop or an independent collision
repair shop that will install Genuine Nissan replacement
parts. Whether a Nissan dealership collision repair
shop or independent collision repair shop completes the
repair, only authorized Nissan dealership personnel or
authorized Nissan personnel can approve a repair or replacement
under this warranty.


----------



## GravityHappens (Feb 3, 2006)

Not the dealers call, to make a claim on paint the dealer has to call the service center who then jerks everyones chain and sends out a third party inspector to take pictures etc. Normally these inspectors are somewhat clueless esp on paint problems. IMHO.However they are cheeeep and i suspect that is why nissan uses them. other manufacturers rely on their field dsm's to take care of their dealers and customers, not nissan, they use a backass system that requires several phone calls (with wait times on hold of 10-45 minutes)to get authorization for anything. nissan's dsm's cannot authorize even a free rental on their own. If you have rock chips on that bumper you are on your own. Good luck getting bangladesh (1-800-nissan 1)to understand your problem.


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 15, 2006)

My fathers 05 Jetta has the same issue, I will let you know what VW plans to do for his car once we bring it on Monday (presidents day)


----------



## Nissan Hater (Sep 22, 2010)

*2003 Nissan Electric Blue Paint Peeling Off*

I purchased a 2003 Nissan Frontier brand new, had only 2 miles on it. I have had no real issues, besides dealing with dealerships and the fuel pump, until about 4 years after purchase, but LESS than 5. I took the vehicle into the dealership, Green Gifford Nissan, now Charles Barker Nissan in Norfolk, VA. They told me that the paint peeling off wasn't covered by warranty and that the paint warranty was only good for 4 years. I argued with them but they refused to do anything about the growing issue. Even after showing them my warranty book they told me that the dealership won't fix the paint job. Since than my real quarter panel is nearly primer only, my roof spread, my front right fender is peeling, my right rear door and now left rear door. At first I thought it was my truck alone, until I got online, and also saw some other truck in Prescott, AZ with the same issue. This is OBVIOUSLY manufacture defect, even after speaking to 9 different paint shops, 2 of them being Nissan run shops, they all agreed, that there was a problem with the paint. Since Nissan has continued to not assist me in any manner what so ever, I will never buy from them again, and will give all the bad publicity possible so that none of my friends or family will buy again, and whenever possible park near a Nissan dealership so that customers that may have thought about buying there product will think twice. I will also post these pics on blogs sites everywhere, along with twitter, Photobucket, and Craigslist to deter anyone from buying poor quality workmanship. For anyone who thinks I am overreacting, I have posted pics, just click on this link and you will understand why paying for this quality is ridiculous. If anyone from Nissan is reading this, I have already talked 2 family members, and 7 people from my previous command in the Navy from buying Nissan's, thats a minimum of $225,000 I have already discouraged, without even trying. 

Pictures by maccabbee - Photobucket


----------



## MothersPolish (Sep 2, 2010)

Nissan Hater said:


> I purchased a 2003 Nissan Frontier brand new, had only 2 miles on it. I have had no real issues, besides dealing with dealerships and the fuel pump, until about 4 years after purchase, but LESS than 5. I took the vehicle into the dealership, Green Gifford Nissan, now Charles Barker Nissan in Norfolk, VA. They told me that the paint peeling off wasn't covered by warranty and that the paint warranty was only good for 4 years. I argued with them but they refused to do anything about the growing issue. Even after showing them my warranty book they told me that the dealership won't fix the paint job. Since than my real quarter panel is nearly primer only, my roof spread, my front right fender is peeling, my right rear door and now left rear door. At first I thought it was my truck alone, until I got online, and also saw some other truck in Prescott, AZ with the same issue. This is OBVIOUSLY manufacture defect, even after speaking to 9 different paint shops, 2 of them being Nissan run shops, they all agreed, that there was a problem with the paint. Since Nissan has continued to not assist me in any manner what so ever, I will never buy from them again, and will give all the bad publicity possible so that none of my friends or family will buy again, and whenever possible park near a Nissan dealership so that customers that may have thought about buying there product will think twice. I will also post these pics on blogs sites everywhere, along with twitter, Photobucket, and Craigslist to deter anyone from buying poor quality workmanship. For anyone who thinks I am overreacting, I have posted pics, just click on this link and you will understand why paying for this quality is ridiculous. If anyone from Nissan is reading this, I have already talked 2 family members, and 7 people from my previous command in the Navy from buying Nissan's, thats a minimum of $225,000 I have already discouraged, without even trying.
> 
> Pictures by maccabbee - Photobucket


You should escalate the case to a zone service manager with Nissan -- not sure if that's the technical term in Nissan-speak, but check your owner's manual or check with the service manager or your sales man. Generally speaking, the dealer might not want to cover it, but the manufacturer can sometimes offer support in a case like this.


----------

